# American looking for a Notary in Dubai



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

I have some documents that need to go back to the US with a notary stamp. Is there anyone in Dubai who still has their notary?

If not, can I get it at the Consulate?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Dawn A said:


> I have some documents that need to go back to the US with a notary stamp. Is there anyone in Dubai who still has their notary?
> 
> If not, can I get it at the Consulate?


The US Consulate is your best option. I'll be there in a few weeks for having some papers notarized too.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah, I was at the US consulate the other day and they notarize it on the spot... for a fee of course.


----------



## webjunky (Feb 11, 2009)

check with your bank. the citi branch has it i have gotten it done before

- - - - - -


----------

